# Is the libexecinfo port down?



## jrd1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone verify that the libexecinfo port is down for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE? I am trying to install some software that depends on it, but for whatever reason, fetch keeps timing out. I did a check on all my FTP ports, and they ping to the main FreeBSD site just fine.

I also tried [cmd=]pkg_add -r[/cmd] and that didn't work either. Finally, I tried downloading the version from the http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/devel/libexecinfo/ website, converted it to .bz2 - but even that didn't work.

So can someone please confirm that the port is down? 

If so, which I strongly suspect that it is, does anyone have any ideas on what to do next? (Aside from contacting the port maintainer - something which I have never done before).

Many thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2012)

Fetch it manually from any of the sites at http://ftpbus.com/index.aspx?q=libexecinfo-1.1.tar.bz2&m=EXACT&s=4841-4841&t=F.. and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles/. It's only 4.7 KB.


----------



## jrd1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks DutchDaemon! That works!


----------

